# usergroups



## idolomantis (Jul 13, 2009)

Me, emile and bassist were wondering if this forum could have a usergroup system.

Due to recent "annoyances" we came up with the idea of making one to hopefully reduce conflict in the community

Possibly to make sure that some spieces that are more difficult to breed do not go extinct in our areas in the world in culture.

Such as the predicament with Cilnia humeralis.

I'd like to have the community's opinion on this.


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 14, 2009)

What's a "usergroup?" I know... I live under a rock.... with my mantids, lol.


----------



## d17oug18 (Jul 14, 2009)

i dont know of this concept either


----------



## agent A (Jul 14, 2009)

I have no idea, but this might mean members, moderators, and administrators.


----------



## Giosan (Jul 14, 2009)

I also don't understand this concept!


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 14, 2009)

A usergroup is a select group of users who have(depending on the board system) their own section in the main boards or a section not show on the ain boards but in the user CP.

only those users can read what is said inside(apart from the admins).

this is used on about 4 of the 7 forums i'm on.


----------



## revmdn (Jul 14, 2009)

Why can't these members just contact each other through pm's or emails. This sound like your trying exclude members of this forum but still use it. Sounds elitist, to me. Maybe I'm just misunderstanding you.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 14, 2009)

revmdn said:


> Why can't these members just contact each other through pm's or emails. This sound like your trying exclude members of this forum but still use it. Sounds elitist, to me. Maybe I'm just misunderstanding you.


no we're not trying to exclude. the usergroup would only be about spieces that are not istable in culture and that ONLY.

ofcourse we would still be on the main boards for everything else. The PM system could is not that handy to do so.


----------



## worldofmantis (Jul 14, 2009)

it dosent sound to me that having your own little group would help a species to survive at all, just ignore the people that aernt helping and take advice from the people that are


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 15, 2009)

I think it could come in handy, why dont you post a poll on it?


----------



## batsofchaos (Jul 16, 2009)

Why not make a new subforum instead? No reason that there couldn't be a new section under Mantid Discussions, something like "Culture Conservation" where there can be threads created for each species and breeders can keep each other apprised of what species they have or are struggling with maintaining. I don't know what a private section would do to help that a public section can't. What's the need for privacy? Is it just so potential sellers who have a needed specimen won't make breeders pay their shirts off their backs to keep difficult and rare species in culture? Or am I missing something?


----------



## MantidLord (Aug 22, 2009)

idol0mantis said:


> Me, emile and bassist were wondering if this forum could have a usergroup system.Due to recent "annoyances" we came up with the idea of making one to hopefully reduce conflict in the community
> 
> Possibly to make sure that some spieces that are more difficult to breed do not go extinct in our areas in the world in culture.
> 
> ...


Sorry to bring an old thread up but...what's wrong with Cilnia humeralis??? :mellow:


----------



## massaman (Aug 23, 2009)

guess not everyone is into the Cilnia humeralis species and its not for everyone as some people like only one species over another and some just dont like this species maybe!


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 23, 2009)

massaman said:


> guess not everyone is into the Cilnia humeralis species and its not for everyone as some people like only one species over another and some just dont like this species maybe!


No, that is not the issue at hand.  



MantidLord said:


> Sorry to bring an old thread up but...what's wrong with Cilnia humeralis??? :mellow:


The problem with the C. humeralis situation right now is that hardly anyone has any left in culture and breeding. It seems we are at risk of losing the current species stock from culture if no one can successfully breed them.


----------

